
CamelCamelCamel Is Not Tracking Amazon Pricing Anymore - awiesenhofer
https://camelcamelcamel.com/blog/amazon-eu-covid-19
======
L1quid
Camel creator here. This is, for now, only in the EU. We are still tracking
prices in US/CA/AU.

The return of EU tracking is currently uncertain. After the crisis is over, we
don't know if Amazon will just tell us we're done. And even if they don't,
their recent mandatory API upgrade -- which appears to have made API quotas
global, rather than per-region -- may have made it impossible for us to
continue service in that region. More on this will be posted on our blog if it
becomes important.

~~~
dimitropoulos
Can I just thank you for your incredible product and service! I generally hate
hate hate affiliate marking software and programs because they can often so
quickly devolve into splatter-paint spam campaigns that do no value to
(potential) customers (in the end). Your site, however, should be a shining
example of how to do it _right_. You provide substantial value to customers,
and I use the site (and Chrome extension) very regularly! I also tell pretty
much anyone that will listen about it and it almost always goes over well.
Aside from that one time you had a longish outage, it's always been reliable
for me.

Whatever the present situation, thank you for being a great example of what
positive/ethical affiliate programs can be like!

~~~
L1quid
Thanks for your support.

------
ihuman
Will they be tracking Amazon after this is all over? The blog post is
ambiguous about if this is a temporary or permanent change.

~~~
xhroot
Seems temporary:

> Amazon Europe has requested we temporarily shut down operations in order to
> lighten their burden while they try to get necessary products into peoples
> hands.

> So, as of now, and likely until the end of the COVID-19 crisis, we will not
> have a working website in Europe.

[https://twitter.com/camelcamelcamel/status/12421791057154539...](https://twitter.com/camelcamelcamel/status/1242179105715453952)

------
davidu
This headline is weird. It appears this is temporary, and in the EU. But good
for CamelCamelCamel, seems like the right call.

~~~
gruez
It's not even the original headline, which is "Amazon EU + COVID-19 "

------
harlanlewis
I had been using CamelCamelCamel for personal use to avoid price gouging, just
giving a quick go/no-go to friends and family ordering things we don’t buy
enough to have learned what the normal unit costs are. Managed to avoid a
handful 2-3x $ purchases over the last couple weeks. I know I’m not their
target user, but I will miss it. I wonder if Keepa will follow suit.

------
ebg13
s/Anymore/Temporarily

------
miked85
Inaccurate title.

"CamelCamelCamel Is Temporarily Not Tracking EU Amazon Pricing due to
COVID-19" might be better.

------
duxup
I'm getting an error 1020 following that URL.

"This website is using a security service to protect itself from online
attacks."

~~~
Hates_
I had to disconnect from my VPN to be able to view the page.

~~~
duxup
Thank you!

That worked for me too. I had my VPN on. Turned it off and I could view the
page.

------
jaimehrubiks
> It turns out that everything was simply out of stock

I don't think that everything is out of stock in Spain or Italy

~~~
akmarinov
Prove it :D

------
jsight
It is unfortunate that they won't be tracking the goods that they do still
stock.

------
extra__tofu
Seems to only be Amazon EU.

